# How    to find out if a trailer is stolen?



## Orangehorse (28 April 2009)

If you see a trailer for sale on Ebay, is there anyway to find out if it is stolen.  Is there a central register, or do the makers hold a list of stolen ones?


----------



## Cuffey (28 April 2009)

Read the ebay guide it might help
http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/BUYING-A-USED-IFOR-WILLIAMS-HORSE-TRAILER_W0QQugidZ10000000008551772


----------



## Orangehorse (28 April 2009)

That is very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Mrjacks0n (12 May 2009)

ask sellers for no,s off  trailer ring company and they will tell you also they will confirm age, i rang ifor williams after i brought one many years ago and found out it was 2 years older than they said, stupid i know , my new one had all receipts so i knew age and all chassis no were present and correct , just be cautious.


----------



## sammiea (26 May 2009)

Contact the national equipment register, all ifor willams are registered here from new and records are kept here when they are stolen


----------

